# My Detailing Collection



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Heres my detailing collection that ive built up over the last 12 Months. Iam not a detailer, its just a hobby. Excuse the poor condition of the garage. Its due a repaint, flooring and extra shelving in the summer. Dodo Juice seems to be my favourite product right now, so iam going to collect a few more of there products including towels, cloths, and shampoo to name a few

*Autoglym:*
Valeting Bag (Holds 12 Products)
5L Pressure Wash
Autofresh
Odour Eliminator
Instant Tyre Dressing
Car Glass Polish
Extra Gloss Protection
Leather Cleaner
Leather Care Balm
Interior Shampoo
Vinyl & Rubber Care
Aqua Wax
Intensive Tar Remover
Paint Renovator
Super Resin Polish
Rapid Detailer
Surface Detailing Clay Bar
Bumper & Trim Gel
Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
Hi-Tech Alloy Wheel Brush
Hi-Tech Finishing Cloths's
Hyper Fresh Tropical Mist Air Freshener

*Dodo Juice:*
Stjärnagloss 3 Bucket system with Dodo Decals & grit guards (Wash, Rise, Wheels) (13.5L)
Tooled Up Detailing bag
Lime Prime Pre-Wax Cleanser 
Red Mist Detailing Spray 500ml
Red Mist Detailing Spray 250ml
Purple Haze Soft Wax
Born To Be Mild Shampoo 500ml
Supernatural Wash Sponge
Orange Plush Drying Towel
Born Slippy Clay Lube 500ml
Born Slippy Refill 250ml
Supernatural Detailing Clay
Mellow Yellow Wheel Cleaner 500ml
Mellow Yellow Refill 500ml
Menthol Glass Cleaner 500ml
Mint Merkin Waffle Weave Glass Cloth
Total Wipeout All Purpose Cleaner 500ml
Official Dodo Plush Mascot

*Meguiar's:*
#105 Ultra-Cut Compound
#205 Ultra Finish Polish
Tyre Dressing Applicator
Soft Buff 2.0 7" Foam Finishing Pad
Soft Buff 2.0 7" Foam Cutting Pad
Soft Buff 2.0 7" Foam Polishing Pad
All Surface Interior Brush

*Autosmart:*
Ultra Mousse Foam Cleaner
Blast Cool Air Freshener
Blast Fresh Air Freshener
Blast Bubblegum Air Freshener
Blast Berry Fruit Air Freshener

*T-Cut:*
Metallic Colour Restore
Original Colour Restore
Colour Fast Scratch Remover Black
Original Metal Polish

*AIR Freshener's:*
5L Insta Finish Coconut
5L Insta Finish Pina Colada
5L Insta Finish Cherry
19 x Febreze Different Aromas
110 x Magic Tree \ Little Tree (Different Scents)
Various Might Oak, California Scents, Jelly Belly, Yankee Candle Air Fresheners

*Equipment*
DAS-6 Pro 6 Speed Dual Action Polisher (DAP900)
Karcher K2.120 Pressure Washer & Accessories
Karcher 0.6L Foam Lance with Vario & Dilution Dial
Dyson City DC26 Car Hoover
Barton 2 Shelf Detailing Trolley (Takes 100KG)

*Other Products*
Rain-x 2 in 1 Glass Cleaner & Rain Repellent
Zaino Grand Finale Spray Seal
Blackfire Total Eclipse Tire Gel
Zymol Leather Cleaner
Halfords Intensive Glass Cutter
5L Wonder Wheels Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner
5L UK Valet Cherry Snow Foam & Wax
Various Microfibres, drying towels, cloths, polishing pads, wheel & detailing brushes

*The Collection*




*Some Dodo Gear*




*Some Meguiars Stuff*


*Some Autoglym Gear*


*Magic Tree \ Little Tree collection. 90 Different Fragrances*


*Mixture of stuff*








*All combined on the trolley*


*The Garage. Needs repainting, cheq flooring and more shelving in the summer*


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

do you have an odour problem with all the magic trees and febreeze!!!!!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha brilliant! Those tree's for customers cars?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

^^ Haha.

Nice collection. 

How big are those Dodo Juice buckets, they look a little stumpy. Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

danwel said:


> do you have an odour problem with all the magic trees and febreeze!!!!!


The trees started as a joke and grew from there, also i had a contact in Amercia that use to ship them over to me dirt cheap.



Keith_sir said:


> Haha brilliant! Those tree's for customers cars?


Yes when i do mates cars they can pay £1 for a tree of there choice. ive got 90 different flavours



Puntoboy said:


> ^^ Haha.
> 
> Nice collection.
> 
> How big are those Dodo Juice buckets, they look a little stumpy. Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


Buckets are 13.5L Enough for one car easy. I have a water outlet on the driveway so filling buckets if doing several cars is easy.

Think the originals where 20L, but one of the resellers i went to was using Stjärnagloss Buckets as space savers and using the Dodo decals and grit guards in them, they also worked out cheaper


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

M20fes said:


> Buckets are 13.5L Enough for one car easy. I have a water outlet on the driveway so filling buckets if doing several cars is easy.


Oh really? Mine must be huge! That's good, they are plenty big enough. :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Oh really? Mine must be huge! That's good, they are plenty big enough. :thumb:


edited my original reply to you. originals were 20L i think


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So they're no Dodo ones?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> So they're no Dodo ones?


No, one of the resellers was using Stjärnagloss buckets for space saving cause there smaller and using dodo decals and grit guards on them, worked out cheaper too.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's cool, thanks.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Ordered today:

Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild Shampoo 500ml
Dodo Juice Red Mist Detail Spray 500ml
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Clay Lube 500ml
Dodo Juice Born Slippy Refill 500ml
Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow Wheel Cleaner 500ml
Dodo Juice Mellow Yellow Refill 500ml
Dodo Juice menthol Glass Cleaner 500ml
Dodo Juice Total Wipeout All Purpose Cleaner 500ml
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin Waffle Weave Glass Cloth


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

They arrived


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice collection.Whats the red mist like? Have been given some and not tried it out yet.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Tried the mellow wheel cleaner last week on my brothers audi its was very disappointing even with 1:1 ratio had to get the bilberry out to get the job done, born slippy worked great tho


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Luv the magic forest on the wall:lol:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

turbom said:


> Nice collection.Whats the red mist like? Have been given some and not tried it out yet.


This is my second bottle and think it works very well mate, give it a try



Walshe_ian said:


> Tried the mellow wheel cleaner last week on my brothers audi its was very disappointing even with 1:1 ratio had to get the bilberry out to get the job done, born slippy worked great tho


never tried it before so this will be my first time, was using wonder wheels stuff before



s29nta said:


> Luv the magic forest on the wall:lol:


cheers lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collections:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , great collection in there mate !


----------



## gunnvald (Apr 12, 2013)

Impressive collection


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

You sure this is just a hobby?


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol second that lloydy! 
I like the look of those dysons but need a big one for the house first lol
And u really have alot of febreze lol
Also CLEAN YOUR MACHINE PADS!!:doublesho lol


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Lloydy said:


> You sure this is just a hobby?


I've been told that I have an addictive personality and a touch of OCD. Iam an ICT technicain by trade, just like collecting and experimenting with cleaning gear lol



shudaman said:


> Lol second that lloydy!
> I like the look of those dysons but need a big one for the house first lol
> And u really have alot of febreze lol
> Also CLEAN YOUR MACHINE PADS!!:doublesho lol


The little dyson is ok but tbh I have a Henry in the house and its much better, the dyson was just a handy size to keep in the garage.

And yes I'll be cleaning them pads before I use them next lol


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

update:

Autosmart Ultra Mousse, along with Blast Bubblegum, berry fruits, cool, fresh and 6 different hanging freshneres



Update to the air freshener board. Now has Mighty Oak, Jelly Belly, a few German Magic trees and a few others.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

New little draw unit to keep cleaning cloths and drying towels etc.


----------



## chost10 (Jun 21, 2009)

You should change your nickname to MR.Fresh. What a collection of car fresheners just amazing mate.:thumb:


----------



## GSi_Brad (Jul 27, 2013)

Insane collection for fragrance!
Can't help but think the garage floor needs painting though


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

What's with all the air fresheners lol


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting collection :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

added these to the collection today


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to raid your garage :lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

:thumb: That is some collection


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Bet your car smells funky.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a few more bits to the collection from waxstock 2014 on sunday

•	Dodo Juice Boot Cube Detailing Bag - £25
•	Dodo Juice Menthol Glass Cleaner - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild Shampoo - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Total Wipeout All Purpose Cleaner - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Lime Prime - 100ml - £3.75
•	Dodo Juice Apple iFoam - 500ml - £9.95
•	Dodo Juice Extra Soft Buffing Cloths - 3 Pack - £9.95
•	Dodo Juice Wash & Rinse Cuff Links - £5
•	Chemical Guys Leather Cleaner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemical Guys Leather Conditioner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemcial Guys Leather Cleaner\Conditioner - 100ml - £4.50
•	Chemical Guys Leather Air Freshener - 100ml - £4.50
•	Poor Boys Leather Air Freshener - 473ml - £8
•	Mainz Palm Beach Air Freshener - 500ml £4
•	AutoSmart Bubblegum Blast Air Freshener - 400ml - £3
•	AutoSmart Berry Fruit Blast Air Freshener - 400ml - £3
•	Autobrite Direct Air Freshener - £2
•	California Scents Laguna Breeze Air Freshener Tin - £2


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

The Air Freshener Board


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

M20fes said:


> The Air Freshener Board


me :doublesho

got any spare????


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

legs said:


> me :doublesho
> 
> got any spare????


sorry iam nearly out of stock :lol:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Flipping ell check out the magic forest, Fresher than a tarts handbag.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

M20fes said:


> The Air Freshener Board


6 down, 14 across.....one missing????


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 6 down, 14 across.....one missing????


That would be the Jelly Belly Bubblegum air vent freshener that's missing


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

M20fes said:


> That would be the Jelly Belly Bubblegum air vent freshener that's missing


What's the Fart bottle below that space pal?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> What's the Fart bottle below that space pal?


Just a joke spray. It's a fart extinguisher to hide fart smells


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

M20fes said:


> Just a joke spray. It's a fart extinguisher to hide fart smells


I think you have enough products there to hide fart smells mate😉


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

You'd hate for someone to cut all them open. It would smell crazy.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

And i thought i got a thing with air fresheners..:thumb:


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

This collection is awesome... You have spent so many hours putting up Air fresheners but forgot to paint the walls or floor! :buffer:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

alot of stuff there, how much do you actually use?

I bought my first product in months, a tin of Simoniz original as I liked the tin but I've already got enought polishes and waxes to last me the rest of my life at the rate I use them!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not really on board with all of these fragrances, is one brand not enough? Is having 5 to 10 different smells not enough? 

Respect for having them all mate but I just don't see the point.


----------

